# Caroline Trentini - Agua de Coco Spring/Summer 2012 Sao Paulo Fashion Week + Backstage - x10



## Kurupt (18 Juni 2011)

*
Backstage*



 

​


----------



## Q (19 Juni 2011)

obviously in good shape  THX


----------



## BlueLynne (21 Juni 2011)

danke für Caroline, besonders backstage


----------

